# Stuck with an Alge Problem :(



## Madmaniakid (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello All

I wanted a bit of help and advise if poss.
I have a 90L Freshwater Tank and about 3 months ago I started getting a lot of brown alge (possible diatoms) on all items in the tank and green algea growing on my background and I cannot seem to shift it.
My water parameters are pretty constant so I cannot figure out what is happening.

Specs are:
NO3 is always =<10
No2 0
GH 8d
KH 6d
PH is neutral 7.0
Phosphates 0 however just after a water change are 0.25
Silicates 0.25

I do a 15% water change every weekend, My lights are on from 6pm-11pm, the tank is in an alcove so not in any direct sunlight but does recieve ambient light from the room.

I just can't work it out 

I hope these pictures are clear enough, it seems taking pictures of them they dont show up and dense and look lighter in colour.
Many thanks


----------

